# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Selling a domain ?

## pietpetoors

Is there a proper South African web site where one can sell a domain name?

----------


## Dave A

You can try the Domains category on Bid Or Buy.

----------


## SilverNodashi

Or here?

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Is there a proper South African web site where one can sell a domain name?


Selling and Trading domains in South Africa never really caught up.

You can have a look here:

http://www.domainmarket.co.za/

However I doubt that site is updated since I own half the domains listed there.

If you have time to kill I have domainaddict.co.za that can probably be themed in a cybersmart.co.za funky style to create a listing site for SA domains?

----------


## FlySA.co.za

> Selling and Trading domains in South Africa never really caught up.
> 
> You can have a look here:
> 
> http://www.domainmarket.co.za/
> 
> However I doubt that site is updated since I own half the domains listed there.


Definitely not updated and current. Checked a few of the domains and they are already deleted from coza domain registry.
Some high ticket ones have new owners and or parked at sedo.co.uk

You could use Sedo to list your domains for sale. I did not have much success there. Resorted to keeping mine and developing Made For Adsense type websites, dumping the less profitable ones.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Definitely not updated and current. Checked a few of the domains and they are already deleted from coza domain registry.
> Some high ticket ones have new owners and or parked at sedo.co.uk
> 
> You could use Sedo to list your domains for sale. I did not have much success there. Resorted to keeping mine and developing Made For Adsense type websites, dumping the less profitable ones.


Agreed!

I started on flippa yesterday going to see how that goes. 400 domains starts hurting your bank account if they just sit there. Damn my hoarding addictions.

----------


## HR Solutions

> Agreed!
> 
> I started on flippa yesterday going to see how that goes. 400 domains starts hurting your bank account if they just sit there. Damn my hoarding addictions.


So if it has never taken off in SA - what is the point of having 400 domains ? Especially if they are "just sitting there"

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> So if it has never taken off in SA - what is the point of having 400 domains ? Especially if they are "just sitting there"


I am planning on creating those ventures in time. Sometimes you buy a domain because you think ahh I like the idea of what that can become, but never gotten around to do it.

And more to your point you will see very little south Africans own SA domains.... The juicy once are mostly owned by US citizens back from the Gandi.net days

----------


## workshop

This is something I do not understand. Whenever I look for a domain I check to see what the owners are doing with the ones I want and invariably they are on sale at ridiculously inflated prices. Do they sell? They must sell? There are holding costs or are there? Once a domain reverts to Go Daddy or Enom do they have to pay for holding it?

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> This is something I do not understand. Whenever I look for a domain I check to see what the owners are doing with the ones I want and invariably they are on sale at ridiculously inflated prices. Do they sell? They must sell? There are holding costs or are there? Once a domain reverts to Go Daddy or Enom do they have to pay for holding it?


They do. 

Go daddy is a scum company they purchased a lot of top tier SA domains and just keep them selling them back at ridiculous prices R10k upwards is not uncommon. 


That said they don't pay the holding fees we pay but they still pay minus the market.

----------


## workshop

Don't understand why anyone would pay. There is always an alternative choice. That I think is the biggest problem in this industry. Way too much huffing and puffing to talk up the price.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Don't understand why anyone would pay. There is always an alternative choice. That I think is the biggest problem in this industry. Way too much huffing and puffing to talk up the price.


Till it's a brand name example. 

We have a company called caperiverstone.co.za 

We also have capepips and Capegravel 

We want to put our courier business online called CapeCourier

Go ahead and Google Capecouriers.co.za it's owned by a company for the sole purpose of squatting the name holding us random and sadly there is now alternative as our whole business is built surrounding that brand name.

----------


## workshop

capecourier.biz is available  :Smile:

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> capecourier.biz is available


Ye, 

But you get the point, messes with the whole dynamic

----------


## FlySA.co.za

> Till it's a brand name example. 
> 
> We want to put our courier business online called CapeCourier
> 
> Go ahead and Google Capecouriers.co.za it's owned by a company for the sole purpose of squatting the name holding us random and sadly there is now alternative as our whole business is built surrounding that brand name.


Hi,

http://freight-innovations.co.za is not squatting, they are redirecting it to their business web address. I think they purchased the domain Capecouriers.co.za because it speaks to their potential clients. They are based in Montague Gardens, Cape Town.

The domain capecourier.co.za is available. HURRY!  :Smile: 

GoDaddy are scum bags but they not the only ones. These companies did not contribute to building up the traffic to a particular domain neither its ranking in search engines, why do they not sell it for the normal registration costs? Wonder if they split the income from the sale of the domain with the original owner?

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Hi,
> 
> http://freight-innovations.co.za is not squatting, they are redirecting it to their business web address. I think they purchased the domain Capecouriers.co.za because it speaks to their potential clients. They are based in Montague Gardens, Cape Town.
> 
> The domain capecourier.co.za is available. HURRY! 
> 
> GoDaddy are scum bags but they not the only ones. These companies did not contribute to building up the traffic to a particular domain neither its ranking in search engines, why do they not sell it for the normal registration costs? Wonder if they split the income from the sale of the domain with the original owner?


Long story behind that domain and freight innovations... Alas this is not the place for it.. 

Yea Godaddy, absolutely despise them, but it's like you say they are not the only ones and we have a few here in SA doing the same just not on the same scale as Godaddy and the likes.

----------


## FlySA.co.za

> So if it has never taken off in SA - what is the point of having 400 domains ? Especially if they are "just sitting there"


my problem has been that i have the idea just dont have the skills to bring it to life and damn paranoid in sharing it with others.
for now just milking some adsense income to cover the domain and hosting fees. i too have had to wittle my stack of domains down considerably.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> my problem has been that i have the idea just dont have the skills to bring it to life and damn paranoid in sharing it with others.
> for now just milking some adsense income to cover the domain and hosting fees. i too have had to wittle my stack of domains down considerably.


In South Africa ideas are not worth much, implementing and execution is what's worth a lot here. 

Most ideas won't be easily implemented and unless the guy trying to steal your idea is an absolute "kenner" in his field your idea is safe in the public space also I assume it's not a low cost thing so funding for the guy about to "steal"  your idea will be another barrier to entry.

----------

